# Fromage Friday!



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey all Happy Friday!!! Thought I'd post something kinda cheesy. Although I have to admit I love some cheesy stuff! What ever happened to Graham Bonnet anyway? What cheese do you love?

[youtube=Option]TYtdW5bD-7Q[/youtube]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nicely done - haven't heard that in a long time. I thought I remembered a more memorable solo to that song, but it sounded like Blackmore was pretty much phoning it in.

Looks like Graham Bonnet is still active:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_Bonnet


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I still hanker for some Babys every now and then...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOl2wp__yfc


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I miss cheese. I like it, but it does NOT like me. Cheese and my digestive system have definitely fallen out of love over the last 10 years. So pizza, lasagna, cheesecake, blintzes, even bloody KD....all off the menu for me.

I was surprised to hear on Quirks and Quarks (or somewhere similar) last year that actually lactose _tolerance_ is the rarer bird, not lactose *in*tolerance. Humans are certainly born with the capacity to digest lactose, but the capacity generally falls away with age. Some ethnic/racial groups lose it faster than others, with many European and Central Asian peoples retaining the capacity well into old age (witness the old Danon yogurt ads with those Soviet centenarians http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6-50poqaIE ), and East Asians losing it very early on after infancy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok...... let's cheese..... 

This is how I first heard this.... in my high school cafeteria on probably the same make of jukebox 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvWNBK27nPQ&feature=related


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I miss cheese. I like it, but it does NOT like me. Cheese and my digestive system have definitely fallen out of love over the last 10 years. So pizza, lasagna, cheesecake, blintzes, even bloody KD....all off the menu for me.
> 
> I was surprised to hear on Quirks and Quarks (or somewhere similar) last year that actually lactose _tolerance_ is the rarer bird, not lactose *in*tolerance. Humans are certainly born with the capacity to digest lactose, but the capacity generally falls away with age. Some ethnic/racial groups lose it faster than others, with many European and Central Asian peoples retaining the capacity well into old age (witness the old Danon yogurt ads with those Soviet centenarians http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6-50poqaIE ), and East Asians losing it very early on after infancy.



Well fortunately the kind of cheese we're reffering to won't clog your arteries... it might however, make you grin, or grimace, depending on your taste!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> What cheese do you love?


[youtube=Option]iqn4M1SPF8E[/youtube]

my favourite one-hit wonder.
if your toes ain't tappin' to this one, they ain't attached.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ahhhhh, THAT kinda cheese.

Terry Reid is a wonderful raspy singer from the 60's and 70's, who was originally supposed to be lead singer for Led Zeppelin, but directed Jimmy Page to Robert Plant instead. He's had a low key, but ongoing recording career, and has a surfeit of Youtube videos, of various vintages.

Here is his take on the Four Seasons "Rag Doll", as recorded a couple years ago on a Monday Night jam gig in L.A. with a pickup band led by studio guitar gabaout Waddy Wachtel. It's a tear-jerker, done with aplomb.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XySNLg6wSS4

Or you can try his acoustic cover of the Beach Boys "Don't Worry Baby"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iEFIxr7hi8

Or the Beach Boys themselves: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQmcovQpvdg&feature=related (and Brian Wilson looks eerily like Andy Kaufman there!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L--cqAI3IUI&feature=fvw

Or the Ronettes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu8tdXBkQhY&feature=related


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*The greatest band ever!!*

Really, these cheesballs were my favorite band in highschool. I have ALL their tapes. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJYjr-vUKZM


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know if this is fromage or horror. I came across it a few weeks ago and was strangely hooked in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR9u9efiNvg

I ended up watching the bulk of the episodes. (The sketches are actually worse than the singing and dancing if you can believe it)

Pinball Wizard like you've never seen it before:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upH-ce4AzSk#t=1m35s


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey man! I just had to scrape my breakfast off the floor!!



Apostrophe (') said:


> I don't know if this is fromage or horror. I came across it a few weeks ago and was strangely hooked in:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR9u9efiNvg
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Hey man! I just had to scape my breakfast off the floor!!


Oh man! That's almost as bad as that Rick Astley thing!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here is a bit of cheez that should be well recieved, i think. 
and when it comes to cheez, i am something of an expert:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKqMEjsWYmQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEr8SYqTc3s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzhL-0_pC3E
(the really funny part is that these two bands are excellent musicians)

and the piece de-resita'nce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEr8SYqTc3s


----------

